# Alien in the Car



## Goldenshuttle (May 15, 2009)

One of my filthy RICH clients requested a new gadget in his INfiniti FX35 car to impress his friends. He wanted an ALIEN head that pops up from the dashboard whenever he exceeds speed 140 KM/per hour. Making the Alien head that blinks with red LED eyes and speak a few words (like " Fatal speeding, slow down or else !") is all easy to make. But how can I interface this unit with the speedometer, vcan anyone help please ??:4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Set up a hair trigger that will flip when the needle on the speedometer hits 140.


----------



## Goldenshuttle (May 15, 2009)

Thanks lcurle. What d u mean hair switch. can u b more specific please


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There is a VSS(vehicle speed sensing) wire that the GPS system uses to sense speed. I would cation you on using this, as if not used properly it can cause issues in the auto.
You may contact a dealer to find this wire's pin position on the ECU or find it in a cruz control manual, Lee may have it too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

masically you would be attaching a small magnet (very small) on the end of the speed needle, and a pickup under the 140 mark. Then the initial magnet "opens" the connection on the first pass, the actuator is active and the head comes out. When it passes a second time, 'Closed" the head goes back in. 

An aftermarket cruis control can help with this as well if you want to go that route. You can attach a set of magnets 180 degrees from each other on the wheel, and a pickup about 3/8" away from them to measure speed as well and use the cruise as the brain for triggering the alien.


----------

